# The Day The Music Died



## CaboWabo (Dec 9, 2014)

Inside a abandoned building in Chicago






Here is the B/W


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## CaboWabo (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks Rick I have more to add later on


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 9, 2014)

Interesting setup.


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 9, 2014)

Lets see it in B&W


----------



## medic2230 (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm digging the colors but I'm thinking it will set the mood in B&W also.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 9, 2014)

I clicked on this thread thinking you had been to Clear Lake, Iowa.


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 10, 2014)

I like the color better....


----------



## bribrius (Dec 10, 2014)

color better for me. interesting shot..


----------



## CaboWabo (Dec 10, 2014)

I like the color better as well but there was some request for b/w so i tried it maybe I did it wrong in bw I dont know how to covert very well


----------



## goooner (Dec 10, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## dennybeall (Dec 10, 2014)

Like it both ways, prefer color also.


----------

